# Your quote is forty percent more



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Quoted a job yesterday. The homeowner called backed and said you are 40 percent higher. Than my other bid. In good consciousness I would higher you if it were only 20 percent more I said I understand. May I ask you a question? Yes you may. Did the other plumber physically come it to look at your project? No I described in detail what's needed to be done. They said it wouldn't take as long as you said either. I 
said I couldn't give a quote over the phone because i consider it unprofessional. And the average time for a toilet is 1.5 hours with set up and cleanup x four toilets and new shut off valves. Add one hour for four seven hours. No the other plumber said he could do in half the time. These are one piece toilets three going to an upper level. Their price $180 per toilet...ouch.

I thanked her for the opportunity and said have a nice Holiday weekend.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

180 for labor to replace a toilet and change stop valve would plenty for my market. Flange alteration/replacement would be extra.

Ultimately you have to set the price your willing to work for not your customer.

A good helper can make things go alot easier and quicker allowing more work to be done in a day without burning out. This can be beneficial if you have alot of work on a regular basis.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Olemissplumber said:


> 180 for labor to replace a toilet and change stop valve would plenty for my market. Flange alteration/replacement would be extra.
> 
> Ultimately you have to set the price your willing to work for not your customer.
> 
> A good helper can make things go alot easier and quicker allowing more work to be done in a day without burning out. This can be beneficial if you have alot of work on a regular basis.


what you say is true with exception of time. 2 guys 1 hour still equals 2 hours.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

suzie said:


> Quoted a job yesterday. The homeowner called backed and said you are 40 percent higher. Than my other bid. In good consciousness I would higher you if it were only 20 percent more I said I understand. May I ask you a question? Yes you may. Did the other plumber physically come it to look at your project? No I described in detail what's needed to be done. They said it wouldn't take as long as you said either. I
> said I couldn't give a quote over the phone because i consider it unprofessional. And the average time for a toilet is 1.5 hours with set up and cleanup x four toilets and new shut off valves. Add one hour for four seven hours. No the other plumber said he could do in half the time. These are one piece toilets three going to an upper level. Their price $180 per toilet...ouch.
> 
> I thanked her for the opportunity and said have a nice Holiday weekend.


Suzie

Next time someone tries to make it a time issue move it to a value issue.Make it about what you did versus what the other guy didn't do.


----------



## waterwiz (Apr 29, 2013)

Nothing wrong with your price. Always someone out there who will do the same job for less. Maybe the other guy will screw it up and then you can fix it...for a price of course.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> what you say is true with exception of time. 2 guys 1 hour still equals 2 hours.


I never mentioned a particular amount of time and a helper should not be the same rate as a mechanic.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Olemissplumber said:


> I never mentioned a particular amount of time and a helper should not be the same rate as a mechanic.


I usually don't buy the homeowner asked so I said on average time is this. I wasn't going to beat around the bush or lie. I also emphasized set up and clean up. The other thing is she asked is if I could lift the toilet by myself. I told her I have done so in the past but it wasn't a safe practice. And in most instances it was a two person job.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Olemissplumber said:


> I never mentioned a particular amount of time and a helper should not be the same rate as a mechanic.


no you did not mention time however you did say 180 was a fair price and in my estimation 180 dollars an hour is not a good dollar figure for 2 people. even if the 2nd person is a helper or apprentice.2 man job must be billed out accordingly.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> no you did not mention time however you did say 180 was a fair price and in my estimation 180 dollars an hour is not a good dollar figure for 2 people. even if the 2nd person is a helper or apprentice.2 man job must be billed out accordingly.


I pay my helper 8.00 an hr. clean and reliable. I can do nearly twice as much work and go home fresh and clean. He helps lift things and hands me parts and tools. I can set toilets in under an hour. Enough said,have a nice day.

Oh I don't work by the hour. See ya.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Olemissplumber said:


> I pay my helper 8.00 an hr. clean and reliable. I can do nearly twice as much work and go home fresh and clean. He helps lift things and hands me parts and tools. I can set toilets in under an hour. Enough said,have a nice day.
> 
> Oh I don't work by the hour. See ya.


 
Whatever not going to debate YA. please complete your thoughts and leave ambiguity out of the equation.

Have a terrific Thursday.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Whatever not going to debate YA. please complete your thoughts and leave ambiguity out of the equation.
> 
> Have a terrific Thursday.


Complete thoughts? Well I was posting from my IPhone and there is no need to give a speech when the facts are what they are. Your telling me what two men are worth per hour when your in a different demographic. That tells me right there your not considering the entire equation. I'm doing fine and profiting over 6 figures without your methods or a franchise. But let me guess......"if I listen to you I could be doing better". Typical Sarasota propaganda. No thank you sir.

That clear enough for YA?


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

I was just thinking pay the j man 30 and the helper 15 still can't charge 180 per hour we would be stilling at the shop all day


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

wyplumber said:


> I was just thinking pay the j man 30 and the helper 15 still can't charge 180 per hour we would be stilling at the shop all day


I know what you mean,I could charge *** per hour and never get a job or get a few jobs and then after they tell their friends,family and church members what I charged the phone would quit ringing and I would be the biggest crook in town.

Different areas of the country are different. I can't charge what a plumber in New York City charges and the plumber in New York can't rent a shop for what I can and he pays more tax and the list goes on. His cost to do business is way higher. Profit margin is where the gravy is. It's not what you gross but rather what you get to keep is whats most important.


----------



## Thekid (Oct 24, 2010)

Olemissplumber said:


> Complete thoughts? Well I was posting from my IPhone and there is no need to give a speech when the facts are what they are. Your telling me what two men are worth per hour when your in a different demographic. That tells me right there your not considering the entire equation. I'm doing fine and profiting over 6 figures without your methods or a franchise. But let me guess......"if I listen to you I could be doing better". Typical Sarasota propaganda. No thank you sir.
> 
> That clear enough for YA?


No need to get personal and act like a child were all professionals here.


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

Thekid said:


> No need to get personal and act like a child were all professionals here.


And what part did I get personal or act like a child? I responded to Mr hillard telling me I was ambiguous and making incomplete thoughts.

I take offense to that. I was using an iPhone as I said and didn't have the luxury of a normal keyboard. I don't think he liked my responses and had none of his own so started a condescending tone. I think that's clear if you read the thread.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

suzie said:


> Quoted a job yesterday. The homeowner called backed and said you are 40 percent higher. Than my other bid. In good consciousness I would higher you if it were only 20 percent more I said I understand. May I ask you a question? Yes you may. Did the other plumber physically come it to look at your project? No I described in detail what's needed to be done. They said it wouldn't take as long as you said either. I
> said I couldn't give a quote over the phone because i consider it unprofessional. And the average time for a toilet is 1.5 hours with set up and cleanup x four toilets and new shut off valves. Add one hour for four seven hours. No the other plumber said he could do in half the time. These are one piece toilets three going to an upper level. Their price $180 per toilet...ouch.
> 
> I thanked her for the opportunity and said have a nice Holiday weekend.


 sometimes you just got to stick to your quote. how ddo you really know if the h/o is telling you the truth. he may be exaggerating a wee bit. but, he must of liked something about you. cause he called back to make a deal. couple things here. will the other guys show up. be on time. change there price when they get there. cause they didn't look at the job frist. look like crack heads. this is all very possible. also ask the customer i'd be happy to work with you on price. if you can show me their written est. you already know he dosent have one. then say something like. geez, I hope they can stick to that price when they get there. if the other company makes any price changes when they arrive. the h/o will remember what you said. so the fight is not over yet. good luck.


----------

